# [gelöst] emerge -puDNtv system conflicts dev-qt

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, das Thema wurde hier schon einmal abgehandelt, ich finde es aber nicht mehr. Jedes Mal, wenn eine neue stabile Version der dev-qt ebuilds muss ich alle von Hand entfernen um ein sytem /world Update durchzuführen. Auch  --backtrack=*** (ich habe verschiedene Werte ausprobiert) bringt nichts. (Als ob es nicht schon nervend genug ist, das dev-qt/qtwebengine einen halben Tag zum kompillieren braucht. In der Gentoo Steinzeit gab es m.E. die Möglichkeit kompillierte Pakete zu installieren.)Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Dec 24, 2019 3:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asturm

Was ist jetzt das Problem? Wo ist der emerge output?

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer Titel wrote:*   

>  emerge -puDNtv system conflicts dev-qt

  Hi,

nur @system zu nehmen ist meist keine gute Idee -- nimm besser @world

Siehe dazu zb auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/FAQ#Why_is_there_a_dependency_conflict_when_I_attempt_to_upgrade_a_single_package.3F

----------

## asturm

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer Titel wrote:*    emerge -puDNtv system conflicts dev-qt  Hi,
> 
> nur @system zu nehmen ist meist keine gute Idee

 

Oh, absolut richtig - da liegt das Problem.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke.

Frohes Fest

----------

## mike155

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Als ob es nicht schon nervend genug ist, das dev-qt/qtwebengine einen halben Tag zum kompillieren braucht.

 

In den Gentoo Foren gibt es viele Beiträge, in denen User sich über qtwebengine beschweren.

Ich verstehe weder, warum die Qt Entwickler eine so fette HTML Library in Qt integriert haben, noch warum so viele Gentoo User qtwebengine installieren. In vielen Fällen kann man qtwebengine durch Änderung von ein oder zwei USE-Flags loswerden.

Wirklich, dieses Paket vertreibt Gentoo User (wir hatten auch schon mindestens einen Thread dazu). Das Paket sollte hard-masked sein - und auch nur installierbar sein, wenn der User zusätzlich I_KNOW_WHAT_I_AM_DOING und I_WANT_TO_SUFFER setzt.

----------

## Josef.95

mike,

ich bitte dich, Trübsal blasen hilft hier doch nicht weiter.

Ich freue mich eher  wenn dieses fette Paket überhaupt funktionierend fertig baut (was es idR tut).

Die Gentoo-Devs stecken wahrscheinlich mehr wie einen halben Tag Arbeit rein bevor dieses Paket in den Tree gestellt werden kann  -- da kann sich der Gentoo-User während des compilierens dann ja alternativ auch mal drüber freuen, anstatt zu meckern :)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei mir ist es 

```
app-text/calibre-4.6.0 (>=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12)
```

. Ich kann es hier nicht abwählen. Warum kann man das nicht ähnlich firefox-bin oder libreoffice-bin handhaben?

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Bei mir ist es 
> 
> ```
> app-text/calibre-4.6.0 (>=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12)
> ```
> ...

 

Weil du dann auch großteils der dev-qt/ pakete als *-bin anbieten müsstest da die version x.y von qtwebengine an die version von qt-core x.y gebunden ist

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Bei mir ist es 
> 
> ```
> app-text/calibre-4.6.0 (>=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12)
> ```
> ...

 

Dein System ist dann noch auf single_python_target python 2.7 oder? Ich hab aktuell calibre nicht mehr installiert aus dem Grund und warte noch auf die 3.x Version. Was aber noch ein wenig dauern kann.

Wegen qtwebengine, das ist genauso schlimm wie jeder andere Browser-Lib auch. Seit dem das Netz von einfachem Text, zu Tabellen, zu Bildern, zu Animationen, zu Videos, zum allgemeinen Rendering wurde. Bestehen diese Browser Fundamente nun mal aus etwas welches beinahe die Komplexität eines Betriebssystems übersteigt.

Ab da nähern wir uns langsam den Punkt, wo man entweder versucht calibre zu verändern oder seine Gewohnheiten das Netz zu nutze, damit man die normalen Browser nicht mehr braucht, oder sich auf einen beschränken kann.

Egal wie man es dreht und wendet man muss da Kompromisse eingehen oder packt den Browser Kram einfach in eine VM die mit Binaries arbeitet, aber auch da kann man dem System vielleicht nur noch so weit trauen wie einem normalen Smartphone. Für mich stinkt dieser Fisch schon lange vom Kopf her und ich gewöhne mich schon mal um.

Also wegen den Browsern, Smartphone Apps und dem Netz, nicht wegen Gentoo/Linux.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich meine, das es in der Anfangszeit von Gentoo die Möglichkeit gab, mittels 

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="..."
```

 binärpakete zu installieren, die von  Gentoo Entwicklern zur Verfügung gestellt wurden.   :Confused: 

Die Möglichkeit besteht ja heute auch noch, nur das ich keinen offiziellen PORTAGE_BINHOST= kenne ....

----------

